# Artisan Roast Monsoon Malabar



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Couldn't find a topic on these guys.

What do you think of them?

I received some monsoon malabar from them in the post today, I'm letting it rest for a week or so before I pull it, so I don't know what it's like.

First thoughts, the beans are pretty lightly roasted, perhaps the same level as Has or maybe even a little lighter.

This is also my first time with any MM, so I don't know what to expect about that either.

What so you guys think? Good roaster? Good beans?


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

MM can be a bit of an acquired taste, personally I like it.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

As painty says an acquired taste, I have just finished off some from coffee bean shop, very nice indeed probably darker than Hasbean, but a well rounded flavour with a hint of spiciness. Well worth a try if you like the Artisan


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Monsooned Malabar is my favorite base bean for blends.

I rarely buy it ready roasted as I find it needs roasting fairly dark to extract all the flavours. I don' particularly like it roasted too light which a lot of roasters tend to do. It is very earthy in a good way. Well worth trying if you do not know the bean.

Very different, its the sort of taste you either love or dislike but do make sure you buy it dark & shiny.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Artisan Roast are good and if you know what you're doing (I'm sure you do) you'll get really nice coffee from it, I'd put them on a par with Extract if I was to compare. However I am not a fan of monsooned malibar regardless of roaster.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't think I can wait for it to rest anymore, I'll make a V60 cup with it today.

Theres a lot of differing opinions, so I'll report back later.

In any case, like or dislike; it seems I'll be in for something different and interesting.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Kyle548 said:


> it seems I'll be in for something different and interesting.


You most certainly will but have to say I don't think MM is at best brewed. Better as espresso


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm drinking it now.

It has a weird sort of taste, kind of mellow sour but with a sweet aftertaste.

There is surprisingly little body though, or should I say, it is very light with no very strong bitters.

I actually like it a surprisingly large amount.


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

On the subject of Monsooned Malabar, does anyone know of a supplier that roasts it fairly dark? I had some from Rave - that seemed to be a blend of a light-ish and a medium/dark roast - and quite liked it. I'm sure I found a supplier a while ago that would do a darker roast on request, but I can't remember who it was!


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Is there anyone who home roasts this who would be willing to roast some and pass on a bag, for the correct fee?

I like the ones I bought pretty much, though I only had one cup and I'm yet to try it in an espresso, I'm interested in trying one of the roast levels you guys find ideal.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

gcogger said:


> On the subject of Monsooned Malabar, does anyone know of a supplier that roasts it fairly dark? I had some from Rave - that seemed to be a blend of a light-ish and a medium/dark roast - and quite liked it. I'm sure I found a supplier a while ago that would do a darker roast on request, but I can't remember who it was!


Try coffee bean shop always seems on the dark side!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Kyle548 said:


> Is there anyone who home roasts this who would be willing to roast some and pass on a bag, for the correct fee?


OK - it happens I'm roasting some MM over the weekend. I'm using some very nice green beans I picked up from Rave at the grindoff.

I don't usually sell my stuff but I can do you an extra bag (250 grams raw = 216 grams roasted) if you wish.

PM me with your name & address & I'll PM you back with my bank details. I paid Rave approx £4.50, happy to do the bag for £5.50 including postage.

Let me know before Saturday pm. I'll get them away to you first thing Monday morning


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

PMs exchanged - will post out on Monday


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

mike 100 said:


> Try coffee bean shop always seems on the dark side!


Thanks - I'll go to them for my next order


----------



## Edwin (Feb 20, 2011)

coffeebeanshop still gets most of my business, despite trying others from time to time.

My current favourite of theirs is the Peruvian Yanesha. Their Monsoon Malabar however (at least the last time I tried it 4 months or so ago) was a let-down. I'm not sure if it was just a particular batch, but I have yet to be disappointed by any other of their coffees.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

I too favour the coffeebeanshop as Edwin says the Peruvian Yanesha is very good, I have recently finished some Monsoon Malabar and found it was fine, I think that they have Tiger Stripes blend on at the moment try it it's terrific!


----------

